# What's happening around the cape?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm going to be down from the 20th-26th, so I'm just doing a little advance scouting so I come prepared ... anything consistent happening, or is it pretty much hit-or-mis for small blues, spike trout, kingfish, etc.

Dogg ... you still game for some fishing?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

20, 23, 24 are good for me. Hit and miss with some king fish and tog being taken at teh sea wall in north wildwood. Striper here and there at the toll bridge. We had an early upwelling this year and the water really cooled down. Give me a shout and we'll get together.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Dogg has all the skinny. Fished North WW through this past weekend in the AM. Low tide, not much doing. On friday as the tide approched the low slack a nice school of peanut bunker took up residence in the deep hole near the seewall. A gent fishing near me said he had been taking schoolies on the other side of the seawall, p-bunker must have been the bait du jour.

Jersey bait and tackle had bags of fresh peanuts for 2.50 each. In my stupidity I opted for whole fresh bunker (although they weren't quite as nice as the previous week) in an attempt to catch something bigger than a schoolie (fished the head and large chunks on a fishfinder - no luck).

The bad news is I got skunked - the good news is there is bait everywhere!!!

PS, I crabbed on the high tide down near 2 mile inn, 1 keeper. A friend went back the next morning and crabbed during the low tide and nabbed 3 dozen very nice crab. Can't beat a little pasta with crab sauce!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Dave; try the upcoming withkingfish rigs fish bites or bloods. took 32 kingys friday on the rising tide.

this storm swells has everything screwed up


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> Dave; try the upcoming withkingfish rigs fish bites or bloods. took 32 kingys friday on the rising tide.
> 
> this storm swells has everything screwed up


junkmansj ... nice going on the kingys ... 32 

Are they everywhere in the surf now, or are some spots better? I'll be staying in a place back near the water tower for a week, and was going to try Poverty in the AM a few mornings before they chase the fishermen off.

It's been a few years since I got into some good kingfish action in SJ, as I've only been getting good numbers further south .. DE and NC (where they're called sea mullet, of course  )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bob, 
From Stone Harbor south they have been doing well with the kingsih. But like Barry said the storm swells are reaking havoc.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

davehunt said:


> Dogg has all the skinny. Fished North WW through this past weekend in the AM. Low tide, not much doing. On friday as the tide approched the low slack a nice school of peanut bunker took up residence in the deep hole near the seewall. A gent fishing near me said he had been taking schoolies on the other side of the seawall, p-bunker must have been the bait du jour.
> 
> Jersey bait and tackle had bags of fresh peanuts for 2.50 each. In my stupidity I opted for whole fresh bunker (although they weren't quite as nice as the previous week) in an attempt to catch something bigger than a schoolie (fished the head and large chunks on a fishfinder - no luck).
> 
> ...


Nice crabbing .... I was thinking of trying that pipe that lets the water go under the road there ... saw some guys last summer getting 25+ in a morning.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

fishhead,
That's the spot. That culvert that runs under the road bed. Pretty sure my friend was on the east side around the low tide.

junkmansj,
will do. kingfish rigs and bloods are what I've been using. Last weekend I left at the low slack, by then sunbathers were starting to hit the beach and I don't like dealing with bathers while I'm fishing.

I should be back down Friday evening, I'll try the incomming this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

davehunt said:


> fishhead,
> That's the spot. That culvert that runs under the road bed. Pretty sure my friend was on the east side around the low tide.
> 
> junkmansj,
> ...


Maybe I'll see you guys over there ... I believe it was outgoing, near low, on the east side when I saw crabs spewing out of the culvert last year.

Look for the a blue Forester with GOFISH or me in the tilly hat ... maybe we can meet up with Dogg sometime and have a SJ mini-kingfish-fling!

Hey, for crabs there's also a decent place I stumbled on last year in the marshes behind Swains Hardware ... I haven't tried it, but found some kids who were slaying them as I passed through there on my way back to the Depot campground.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Count me in. Give me a shout.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Great!

I'm the red Chevy Venture (unless I bike or walk) w/ the NY plates and the oval "WC" sticker in the back window.


----------

